# Can anyone on the forum do this?



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

My son found this on Youtube, he wanted to know why I couldn't do the same. At twenty four years old he no longer wants bunny rabbits and puffa trains and says "I should have moved on" :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

With the right cable and program you can on your electronic KM. I posted this link last fall;
http://knittsings.com/brother-knitting-machine-hacked/
this knitter hacked into her KMs computer and was knitting bar codes that she created on her computer. This is the first video I had seen that shows you can override your KMs electronics and have it read patterns off your computer. 
This was nothing but fairisle, tell him you'll knit it double jacquard


----------



## ScotKnits (Sep 2, 2011)

KateWood said:


> With the right cable and program you can on your electronic KM. I posted this link last fall;
> http://knittsings.com/brother-knitting-machine-hacked/
> this knitter hacked into her KMs computer and was knitting bar codes that she created on her computer. This is the first video I had seen that shows you can override your KMs electronics and have it read patterns off your computer.
> This was nothing but fairisle, tell him you'll knit it double jacquard


Hi Kate - could this process be accomplished using the DAK8 & scanning a color pic? I would be afraid to hack into my KM computer - I have the worst luck with any kind of electronics!.......Liz


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

If it can, the DAK8 would be the best program so far.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

amazing!!!


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was under the impression that DAK8 CAN take a digital pic and turn it into a pattern (which is the reason for my drooling over DAK8 - LOL) If anybody has heard otherwise PLEASE chime in! The few vendors that I've contacted didn't seem to have a whole lot of information, which seemed strange to me!
= )
Julie


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Yes it can! My knitting teacher does it all the time. She takes a digital baby picture and uses it on baby blankets. They are increadable. The photo is the entire center of the blanket, maybe 2 feet by 2 feet!
Pat G.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTTrT29HI0
> 
> My son found this on Youtube, he wanted to know why I couldn't do the same. At twenty four years old he no longer wants bunny rabbits and puffa trains and says "I should have moved on" :lol:


If my 24 year old son saw this, I would be DOOMED! He would be pestering me constantly for this kind of stuff! Right now, I just have a simple Bond machine, looks like I'd better stick with it!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTTrT29HI0
> ...


You have given me a brilliant idea. I have an old Brother 910 electronic that I never use. Now, I could give that to my son and say "here hack this" and then hand him a couple of cones of yarn and say "now knit that" isn't that a good idea.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> JoyceinNC said:
> 
> 
> > susieknitter said:
> ...


No, that's not a good idea, it's the perfect idea! I'll have to keep that in mind if I ever find myself in this sort of predicament!


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTTrT29HI0
> 
> My son found this on Youtube, he wanted to know why I couldn't do the same. At twenty four years old he no longer wants bunny rabbits and puffa trains and says "I should have moved on" :lol:


I think I will stick with sock monkeys. LOL


----------



## debi7456 (Apr 6, 2011)

very interestring


----------



## jwkiwi (Oct 9, 2011)

That is really interesting, wish i had an electronic KM!!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes give him the 910 and yarn I'm sure he'll be able to jump in and knit it up right away, don't you agree?


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Yes give him the 910 and yarn I'm sure he'll be able to jump in and knit it up right away, don't you agree?


That's what worrying me Kate, I think that he may show me up.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

He'd never be able to show you up...You could learn to use the program and knit these in double jac right away. Just don't teach him that technique 
I found this information for the formats DAK8 can utilize;

Graphic Studio
Larger images can be converted into stitch patterns
More image formats are now supported (wmf, tga, pbm ppn, pgm, jpg, tif, gif, pcx, bmp)
Pixel perfect conversioins
New rotate image can correct tilted images


----------



## twinsmompat (Dec 28, 2011)

Wish someone would invent a computerizing attachment for the KH891!! Dream on!!


----------



## Donnabellah (Jul 12, 2011)

OMG - I am so in the dark ages with my USM! I don't mind though!


----------



## bitsytam (Apr 8, 2011)

I started with DAK6 and am now on 8. You can do just about anything you can think up with the software, a cable and an electronic km. There is a graphics part of DAK that converts pics so that you can download and knit them. You can choose how many colors, etc.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a brother electronic 940 machine, Do you know of DAK is compatible with the brother machines? or is it just for studio?
thanks carole


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Yes DAK works great with Brother machines.
Pat G.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

thanks, I will have save my pennies
carole


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

LOL It takes a lot of pennies!!!
Pat G.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, Guess I better make it dollars! LOL
carole


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

don't forget the cable to connect your laptop/computer to your km for about an additional $175.00


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

yep, and if you have a Bulky, it's $270.00. That includes the magnets for the interactive knitting. Good thing is you only need to buy the interactive parts once, they move from machine to machine. That makes the other cables a bit less expensive.
Pat G.


----------



## caroleg51 (Apr 19, 2011)

ok forget dollars, better start saving 20's!
I do have a bulky 260 also
carole


----------



## bitsytam (Apr 8, 2011)

When I knit on the bulky I just manually arrow up on the pattern on the screen so I know ahead of time when to decrease, increase, turn or whatever. I don't think I would use a cable much on my bulky, even though I use machine alot.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

When I get the cables, I know I will use them on both machines. The verbal directions are really nice for keeping you to task on increases and decreases. It will be great for uploading patterns too. 
Pat G.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Pat, is that the Brother Bulky cable that you've seen for $270.00? I was quoted a whopping $465.00!!! That put the whole idea on the back burner for me!! Pleeeeease share your source? Then I'll have to go back to saving my 20s too!
= )
Julie


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Below is the site that I believe I saw. The price is up $60.00 from a year ago though. It figures with the release of the new version of DAK!
http://store.dknits.com/pd-brother-super-cartridge.cfm

However, the softbyte site has a cable listed that is capable of upoad, download, and interactive knitting. I can't get a price on it but you can see the discription at there site. The link is below.
http://www.softbyte.co.uk/brothl.htm

Pat G.


----------



## jkruse1971 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ah yes, the Brotherlink 4 is what was quoted at $465.00....I think it was from distinctive knits too! Of course, I can't find the email now...go figure! Thanks for the info on the super cartridge though, I had not seen that!
= )
Julie


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

You're welcome. I am on hold on the cables for a while. Luckily I have a great teacher that has lent me one of her cables for my 940. Now for time to sit down and work with it!
Pat G.


----------



## patganoe (May 21, 2011)

Are you in the United States?
Pat G.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

jkruse1971 said:


> I was under the impression that DAK8 CAN take a digital pic and turn it into a pattern (which is the reason for my drooling over DAK8 - LOL) If anybody has heard otherwise PLEASE chime in! The few vendors that I've contacted didn't seem to have a whole lot of information, which seemed strange to me!
> = )
> Julie


You can download a demo of DAK8 and experiment with the program. Try before you buy! Surprised the vendors couldn't answer your question.

https://www.softbyte.co.uk/dk8demo.htm


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Img2track is free software that will produce pictures like this on brother machines, definitely the 950i and also the 930 and 940.

You need to buy a special cable, about £24 in uk. If you want to pattern wider you need to purchase the upgraded software, but not that expensive

There is a group on revelry

Software is produced by daviworks


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTTrT29HI0
> 
> My son found this on Youtube, he wanted to know why I couldn't do the same. At twenty four years old he no longer wants bunny rabbits and puffa trains and says "I should have moved on" :lol:


Hi sussieknitter,
I had another look at the hacking KM/FB100 emulator program video. I don't think it is as difficult or problematic as I at least thought it would be and have posted a link with a word doc I made when going VERY slowly through the video that KateWood posted:
http://knittsings.com/brother-knitting-machine-hacked/

I don't know if the word doc of any use to you or anyone else but as I had done it for myself I thought I would share it.


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

Point him at AYAB-knitting.com. It's a hardware hack for the 910.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-Knitting-Machine-KH-930-940-and-950i-Data-Cable-/251634899247?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item3a969bd92f

does anyone know why this cable will not work with the 965i/970 or ppd? I have asked the seller who simply responded try it if you want...
Is it possibly an issue with different programming language in the memory and pattern boards between the earlier and latest electronic models? They all have a 2x4 cable connection that works with an fb100 which is the cable connection this cable uses with the machines and a ppd unit.


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiTTrT29HI0
> 
> My son found this on Youtube, he wanted to know why I couldn't do the same. At twenty four years old he no longer wants bunny rabbits and puffa trains and says "I should have moved on" :lol:


http://daviworks.com/knitting/
Yes try this, works very well. I (my husband) made the cable like described on the webpage.
But the cable works only on this program direct with knitting machine, not PPD. I tried the cable with FB100 emulator and it does not work. So I assume it also does not work with DAK.

I used only the free up to 100 stitches wide version so far.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

KateWood said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brother-Knitting-Machine-KH-930-940-and-950i-Data-Cable-/251634899247?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item3a969bd92f
> 
> does anyone know why this cable will not work with the 965i/970 or ppd? I have asked the seller who simply responded try it if you want...
> Is it possibly an issue with different programming language in the memory and pattern boards between the earlier and latest electronic models? They all have a 2x4 cable connection that works with an fb100 which is the cable connection this cable uses with the machines and a ppd unit.


Different computer bit I believe. There is an img2track group on ravelry and if there is enough interest daviworks will look at developing it to work on 965i and 970


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

KarlaHW said:


> http://daviworks.com/knitting/
> Yes try this, works very well. I (my husband) made the cable like described on the webpage.
> But the cable works only on this program direct with knitting machine, not PPD. I tried the cable with FB100 emulator and it does not work. So I assume it also does not work with DAK.
> 
> I used only the free up to 100 stitches wide version so far.


Hi,
I think your sample looks great. I've had a look at Image2Track but I haven't got a cable (yet) to try it out (I would be useless at making one even if I could get hold of the bits and pieces). When I read the help file it mentions doing a test swatch to find out the ratio of stitches to rows so you can factor that into your program, the default 'stretch factor' being 1.5. I have a couple of questions:
1. It seems a bit of 'chicken and egg' to be required to knit a test swatch so you can enter the correct 'stretch factor' figures so was you sample a bit of 'trail and error' sing the default setting?
2. How did you 'clean the image' sufficiently to get something that would be an accurate representation when knitted?
3. How do you know how big the image is to start with (is it one pixel per stitch and row)?

I am intrigued by the possibilities of this program but I don't want to go out and buy a cable without having some idea of its capabilities and problems (I found the 'Help' file a bit basic and didn't answer these questions).

Thanks for your help


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

GrandmaLiz said:


> Hi,
> I think your sample looks great. I've had a look at Image2Track but I haven't got a cable (yet) to try it out (I would be useless at making one even if I could get hold of the bits and pieces). When I read the help file it mentions doing a test swatch to find out the ratio of stitches to rows so you can factor that into your program, the default 'stretch factor' being 1.5. I have a couple of questions:
> 1. It seems a bit of 'chicken and egg' to be required to knit a test swatch so you can enter the correct 'stretch factor' figures so was you sample a bit of 'trail and error' sing the default setting?
> 2. How did you 'clean the image' sufficiently to get something that would be an accurate representation when knitted?
> ...


I looked at pictures on the internet, found one about 700x900 pixels. Now I don't remember if it was a line drawing or I converted it to black and white line drawing. I took the stretch factor about 1.4, did not read the help file as thoroughly as you did, so I did not make several swatches.
Program is nice but has lots of shortcomings in my opinion. You cannot clean up the image. So you have to start with a simple clean image.
You tell the software how many stitches the pattern should be wide. I think I used 66 wide (or 100, don't remember and did not write down).
The software makes another png file that shows the pixels=stitches. But you cannot correct and change from there. 
I noticed after I was finished knitting that the crest was not symmetrical, and that would have been so easy to correct if it had let me.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi Karla
Thanks for the reply - I might get a cabe and give it a try  .


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

jaysclark said:


> Different computer bit I believe. There is an img2track group on ravelry and if there is enough interest daviworks will look at developing it to work on 965i and 970


Thanks jaysclark I joined the group and was given this information I also see the knitters are able to use this for designing lace patterns. Could have waited on the PPD and the extra cartridges after all maybe; unless there isn't sufficient interest for the 965i/970 models.


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

I m patiently awaiting the cable parts. It cost me $47.00 shipped for two cables. I ve been working on a high school logo to knit a blanket with to bring to our 45 yr reunion next summer.


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi:
My son would not talk to me if I make him that sweater lol


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi:
My son would not talk to me if I make him that sweater lol


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi:
My son would not talk to me if I make him that sweater lol


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi:
My son would not talk to me if I make him that sweater lol


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi:
My son would not talk to me if I make him that sweater lol


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

I finally got the program to work. Here is my very first accomplishment. It took about 15 minutes to knit 160 rows. Me and the DW are very excited about the possibilities. The software is free to use for up to 100 stitches wide. It costs $95.00 to use the full bed (200 needles/stitches). The software works on Brother/KnitKing 930,940,950i, and I believe 965i and Davi is working on the 970. 

Now, I have to figure out what to do with the floats..


----------



## Ransmom (Oct 5, 2014)

I finally got the program to work. Here is my very first accomplishment. It took about 15 minutes to knit 160 rows. Me and the DW are very excited about the possibilities. The software is free to use for up to 100 stitches wide. It costs $95.00 to use the full bed (200 needles/stitches). The software works on Brother/KnitKing 930,940,950i, and I believe 965i and Davi is working on the 970. 

Now, I have to figure out what to do with the floats..

Knit it in double bed jacquard instead of fairisle.


----------



## draboo (Dec 23, 2013)

Ransmom said:


> I finally got the program to work. Here is my very first accomplishment. It took about 15 minutes to knit 160 rows. Me and the DW are very excited about the possibilities. The software is free to use for up to 100 stitches wide. It costs $95.00 to use the full bed (200 needles/stitches). The software works on Brother/KnitKing 930,940,950i, and I believe 965i and Davi is working on the 970.
> 
> Now, I have to figure out what to do with the floats..
> 
> Knit it in double bed jacquard instead of fairisle.


I m in the process of learning d.b. jacquard. It's rather confusing at first. I m using really great instructions that are easy to understand.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

patganoe said:


> yep, and if you have a Bulky, it's $270.00. That includes the magnets for the interactive knitting. Good thing is you only need to buy the interactive parts once, they move from machine to machine. That makes the other cables a bit less expensive.
> Pat G.


That sounds like a lot of $. I only paid $119.50 for the interactive cable with magnets for the carriage on a Singer/Studio/Silver Reed.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> You have given me a brilliant idea. I have an old Brother 910 electronic that I never use. Now, I could give that to my son and say "here hack this" and then hand him a couple of cones of yarn and say "now knit that" isn't that a good idea.


Hmm...fabulous idea!! <G> I,also,have a Brother 910,in great condition,even a new,unused keyboard as a spare!!


----------



## MegsyStylish (Nov 24, 2013)

mtnmama67 said:


> Hmm...fabulous idea!! <G> I,also,have a Brother 910,in great condition,even a new,unused keyboard as a spare!!


Check out the AYAB-knitting website for info on a hardware hack for the 910.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

ScotKnits said:


> Hi Kate - could this process be accomplished using the DAK8 & scanning a color pic? I would be afraid to hack into my KM computer - I have the worst luck with any kind of electronics!.......Liz


DAK8 allows you to take a picture and convert it to a knitting machine pattern. If you go to the tutorials, there is one that takes you through the steps of taking a photograph and reducing it to the no. of colours available for jacquard. There is also a tutorial that shows how to take a pattern that is more than 200 stitches wide and lay out the shapes to wrap the pattern around the front and backs of a knitted garment.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

caroleg51 said:


> Yes, Guess I better make it dollars! LOL
> carole


I'm always surprised how everyone thinks DAK is so expensive. I have several electronic knitting machines, and 2 modern embroidery machines. Brother just released a new embroidery machine that costs $10,000 !!!! and the dealer here in Australia has run out of stock. Now I know why they stopped making knitting machines and are concentrated on the embroiderer market :thumbup:


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

susieknitter said:


> You have given me a brilliant idea. I have an old Brother 910 electronic that I never use. Now, I could give that to my son and say "here hack this" and then hand him a couple of cones of yarn and say "now knit that" isn't that a good idea.


LOL. Classic mom answer.  Love it. 
Marge


----------



## boss (Apr 15, 2013)

Have been reading about hacking my machine for about a year. about 4 months ago I got the stuff to make the cable and got my son to do the necessary software "bits" -- it did nt work .
I tried yesterday to use my ppd purchased secondhand through ebay it was an uphill struggle but early yesterday eve I cracked it :-D Which consequently made me persue hacking and img2track again. I looked at the cable my son made and found that he had wired it back to front, downloaded the software pluged the knitting machine and pc in and yes it worked , still cant believe it, Now need to find out how to draw simple designs on my pc to load onto knitting machine . Has anyone any suggestion/experience of this.


----------



## aussieHC (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you have any drawing packages available on your PC - start with one of the basic ones - you should have a basic drawing facility with your PC , since knitting machines only handle simple drawings compared to other media like embroidery. 

I planned on dabbling with all this myself, but spend long hours doing my own knitwear designs - so I just use DAK8 for garment shapes as well as my stitch designs.


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

boss said:


> Have been reading about hacking my machine for about a year. about 4 months ago I got the stuff to make the cable and got my son to do the necessary software "bits" -- it did nt work .
> I tried yesterday to use my ppd purchased secondhand through ebay it was an uphill struggle but early yesterday eve I cracked it :-D Which consequently made me persue hacking and img2track again. I looked at the cable my son made and found that he had wired it back to front, downloaded the software pluged the knitting machine and pc in and yes it worked , still cant believe it, Now need to find out how to draw simple designs on my pc to load onto knitting machine . Has anyone any suggestion/experience of this.


Try tracing coloring book pages. They have the essential elements without q lot of small details that won't translate well into knit stitches.

I use DAK8, which has a graphics conversion module. I am able to open a graphic without having to redraw it. I posted an example of a conversion I did for an afghan design under the Design a Knit topic, http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314836-3.html


----------

